# Fort Mill NC-4YO M Sweet/happy - Left tied to tree



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CONTACTS: Liz & Russ
704-488-0417 (me)
704-241-0051 (Russ)


From: Crystal M. [email protected] hotmail.com 
Sent: Friday, October 23, 2009 10:35 PM
To: [email protected] hotmail.com
AKC German Shepherd need home!

Hi All;

Last night (10/22/09) Russ and I got word that a German Shepherd in Fort Mill was going to be left tied to a tree when his owners move out of state today. We couldn’t let this happen, so we went to their house last night and they handed him over to us. 

He is safe and in our neighbor’s yard but, we need to find him a good forever home!

He’s 4 years old (apparently AKC, but they never filed the papers...shocker) . He’s a very, very sweet boy...happy to get love and attention. We are pretty sure he got more love and attention in 2 hours last night, than he has gotten in 2 years there.

I’ve attached some pictures. 

Please forward this on so we can get him as much exposure as possible, and if you or someone you know is interested, please let us know!

Thank you!
Liz & Russ
704-488-0417 (me)
704-241-0051 (Russ)

HERE ARE THE PICTURES

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AllDogResQ/attachments/folder/2080774143/item/307081962/view


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! He is beautiful!







(Of course, he looks exactly like our Heidi, so I could be a little biased!!)


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for the sweet little cute-faced boy.


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

What a doll! Has he been neutered? Do you know how he gets along with other dogs? Bless you for saving him.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi ncyank. I am actually just cross posting this message from the original poster (Liz) so I don't have any information on him. If you contact Liz or Russ, I am sure they can answer that for you!

Liz & Russ
704-488-0417 (Lizz)
704-241-0051 (Russ)

I just got an update:

From: Crystal M. <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, Nov 1, 2009 at 9:45 AM
Subject: Fort Mill, SC near Charlotte, NC: AKC German Shepherd needs home , his name is Buddy

Hello all! I am sending this email out AGAIN, because these nice people have still not found a home for this German Shepard that they rescued from being tied to a tree and left behind. They had 2 people interested, the first backed out. The 2nd was great until Liz and Russ did the right thing by doing a vet check and found out the potential adopters were almost a year behind on vetting their other 2 dogs, so Liz and Russ said no. Does anyone have any ideas?

You can email Russ at: [email protected]


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the pretty boy.


----------



## hbwright (Nov 3, 2009)

I was actually joining this forum to see if anybody knew of good local rescue for this boy. I am a friend of the lady who is keeping him now and she is not in good health. Does not need the stress of caring for a dog. I'd step in but have an injured wrist and also a male doberman, who is very submissive but not willing to take the chance with having a physical injury that would prohibit me from protecting both of them. I have contacted GSRA from Raleigh about this boy so I'm hoping to hear back from them. I have also cross posted to my doberman rescue board. 

He is not altered and training is minimal (sit). I would be willing to go assess him this evening and if goes well bring one of my children to assess him with older children (8-11 years old). 

If you know if any other reputable rescues please let me know so I can get in touch with them. Ann, the lady who has the dog, is rightfully nervous about him going to a good rescue that will properly place him altered.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i know there are people from Noble Shepherd Rescue that participate on this board. 

Maybe someone more familiar with the area will have some other suggestions as well?


----------



## hbwright (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you. I just contacted them too.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any news?


----------



## russellb74 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just want to thank everyone for their concern for Buddy's well-being. We thought you might appreciate an update on the situation. Buddy has now been placed with New Beginnings Shepard Rescue in SC and is doing great. He is now up to date on all of his shots and was recently fixed. It was however determined that he is HW positive and has begun treatment. The vet seems to think that it's not too bad. Once he finishes recovery he will begin obedience training and will be put up for adoption. He will not be posted on their website until he is ready for adoption, but feel free to keep an eye out for him (www.newbeginningsrescue.com). Thanks again for everyone's help.

Russ & Liz


----------

